# Mr. Parker Clip "Who the hell is Mr. Chong?"



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jan 31, 2007)

How many important looking type people have desks that are made out of balsa wood?  I also like how walls in movies don't need studs to hold them up.  People can just fly through them.  Which movie was that anyway?


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jan 31, 2007)

fnorfurfoot said:


> How many important looking type people have desks that are made out of balsa wood? I also like how walls in movies don't need studs to hold them up. People can just fly through them. Which movie was that anyway?


 
One of the Pink Panther movies.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jan 31, 2007)

From what I understand the desk wasn't balsa wood either.....it just kinda...happened


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 13, 2007)

Peter Seller's last Pink Panther movie-"Revenge of the Pink Panther" (I believe) I love that scene, and the way Mr. Parker went out! Too funny!


----------



## DOJO (Aug 15, 2007)

Parker in the movies/TV

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0662218/


----------



## DavidCC (Aug 16, 2007)

KILL THE GOLDEN GOOSE'


----------



## profesormental (Aug 18, 2007)

I guess he now knows who the hell Mr. Chong is...

Much fun!


----------



## seninoniwashi (Aug 31, 2007)

DOJO said:


> Parker in the movies/TV
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0662218/


 
Nice! I had no idea he did movies - very cool. I'll have to go down the list and add them to the "to rent" list.


----------

